# STYLET POUR IPAD ?



## jorik (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un stylet adapté à l'iPad pour la prise de notes manuscrites et pour le dessin avec une application de type "notebook".

Mon idée est de pouvoir totalement remplacer le cahier ou le bloc-note quadrillé sous forme papier par la tablette, j'aimerais pouvoir tester cela dans mon domaine professionnel.

On pourrait ensuite imaginer une application de reconnaissance d'écriture qui transformerait nos prises de notes manuscrites en format texte ou PDF, etc...!?

Bref, avez-vous des informations à ce sujet et plus particulièrement sur l'existence ou non d'un stylet qu'on trouverait dans le commerce.

Merci!


----------



## CDI2 (12 Juillet 2010)

jorik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un stylet adapté à l'iPad pour la prise de notes manuscrites et pour le dessin avec une application de type "notebook".
> 
> ...



Développe l'appli et met la en vente sur Itunes.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

Le stylet, c'est simple, l'appli plus compliqué.

Perso, j'aime les stylets de chez DAGI.


----------

